# Brisbane QLD Australia SAD GAD groups



## cbtodacb (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello all,

Totally appreciate all the help and advice I have received on her about meds for SAD and GAD.

I've done a little searching to see if there are any meet up groups for people with SAD or other severe anxiety disorders on here. They are all old posts from what I can see.

Any current social anxiety or general anxiety groups in Brisbane, QLD, Australia?

Thanks peeps.


----------

